# Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (158x) Update 5



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

Victoria's Secret Angel Candice Swanepoel prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (12x)*

sehr schöne fotos. vielen dank.


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (12x)*

8x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## coax (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (20x) Update*

Sehr schöne Bilder! Vielen vielen Dank.

Freue mich schon auf die weiteren Updates ;-)


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (20x) Update*

Wenn ich die Bilder nicht schon hätte müßte ich sie leechen und bei uns posten! 

:thx: für die scharfe Lady Mr. Gollum! 
Tobi


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (20x) Update*

Sabber

:drip:


----------



## MetalFan (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (20x) Update*

:WOW: Bild Nr. 2: :crazy: :drip:!

:thx:

Btw. Kann dem Bieber nicht mal einer in die Fr... hauen!


----------



## memekjames (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (20x) Update*

wow!nicht schlecht.


----------



## DR_FIKA (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (20x) Update*

the great day is came

:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (20x) Update*

74x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## redear (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (94x) Update 2*

danke für Candice +7


----------



## Infinity (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

Umwerfend :WOW:
Danke für die heiße Candice


----------



## Chiko84 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

Jap, so muss das aussehen! :WOW:


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

diese Beine und Hüften :crazy: :thx: für Candice!


----------



## Croocker (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

Wunderbare Bilder :thx:


----------



## MichelleRenee (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

Candice looks gorgeous. Thanks!


----------



## pofgo (10 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

heißer Feger :WOW:


----------



## dummdumm (10 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

Awesome !!!!


----------



## braile (11 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

Für mich die schönste Frau der Welt

:thx:


----------



## rasha91 (11 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

Traumhaft :WOW:

+43



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 43 Dateien, 42*138*449 Bytes = 40,19 MiB)
Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## shanialover (11 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (101x) Update 3*

Der mit Abstand beste Engel!


----------



## play (11 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (144x) Update 4*

thank you...


----------



## koftus89 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (144x) Update 4*

einfach nicht zu glauben was man da sieht. frauen wie von einer anderen galaxy.


----------



## yunxi01 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (144x) Update 4*

Thanks for Candice!


----------



## gordon01 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (144x) Update 4*

geniales set, danke, victorias secret hat echt die besten models


----------



## Hans Dietrich (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (144x) Update 4*

danke für Candice


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

Candace Swanepoel attends the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(14 Dateien, 15.851.307 Bytes = 15,12 MiB)


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (20x) Update*

Danke für die wunderschönen Bilder von der Fashion Show und Candice! Mehr davon!


----------



## Doug81 (23 Nov. 2012)

Sie ist zwar imo nicht die Hübscheste von den Mädels bei der Veranstaltung, aber in Sachen Körper ist sie einsame Klasse. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## LALA116 (23 Nov. 2012)

candice du bist die beste


----------



## Taleras (25 Nov. 2012)

thx für die backstage eindrücke,

mfg


----------



## becks (26 Nov. 2012)

Tolle Bilder, aber der Bieber müsste echt nicht sein!


----------



## Swally (4 Dez. 2012)

Sexy Fotos! Vielen dank!


----------



## peterpaulsen67 (11 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für den schönsten aller Engel. :thx::WOW:


----------



## razorracer (12 Dez. 2012)

süss, die Kleine


----------



## tyr (19 Dez. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## zen12 (26 Dez. 2012)

was für eine tolle frau!


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

Shes the best!


----------



## Elch 70 (9 Jan. 2013)

Super Frau:thumbup:


----------



## katerkarlo (20 März 2013)

Oh Candice, Du bist einfach Super - Danke, danke, danke


----------



## smith11169 (23 März 2013)

super post :thx:


----------



## toulouse2 (1 März 2015)

thanks for candice


----------



## Kasi1780 (19 Mai 2015)

diese Beine, umwerfend schön :thx:


----------



## d12ki (19 Mai 2015)

Awesome pic, like the style~~


----------



## superb (20 Mai 2015)

Wow she is from south africa.Where i grew up


----------



## cloudbox (21 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Candice!


----------



## guboboxu (21 Mai 2020)

such a hottie


----------

